
Longer nighttime fasting interval could reduce breast cancer risk - sjcsjc
http://journals.lww.com/oncology-times/_layouts/15/oaks.journals.mobile/post.aspx?blogId=9&postId=399
======
withoutclass
Considering longer fasting interval's effects on cancer overall, not much of a
surprise.

